# Searching for service manuals of old school Orion amps



## Moe85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey there I'm searching for the service / repair manuals of the old Orion stocks.

Very important is the manual for Orion XTR 100, but for NT100/200, XTR200, "The Beast" & SX2250 is interesting, too.
Would be so greatful, if someone can helps. My XTR100 doesn't work anymore 

Thanks a lot


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

Don't know if this is what you are looking for but pulled this document from this old thread: 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/how-articles-provided-our-members/124669-orion-nt-xtr-100-200-schematics-here-u-go.html

I put "orion manual" in the search box. There may be more stuff like this in the old threads. 

Goodluck


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

XTR / NT manual


----------



## Moe85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Awesome. Thanks a lot. I have tried to find schematics for XTR2250/SX2250. But I can't find something else. Do you have any ideas? You're so lovely


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

This website has a bunch of old Orion manuals and how to guides. If the info is not there, email them and they might be able to put you on the right track.

Product Manuals for Orion


----------

